# Back to school



## wrasser

Well fun time is over for all of you who are going back to school. Now it is also you who are going to go to work.I hope everyone had a Great summer and will accomplish a lot this year in education.
Good luck and Make the BEST of your YEAR!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Thanks... I'm hoping on that too... several days before my destination highschool in the US starts, I'll fly to the big US! 
So what's the time will you start school? Well I know some drop from Aug 8th to Sept 9th...


----------



## sonofbreeder

it all depends on where your gonna be in chicago we start sep.7 in california they start late real late me i'm starting around aug. 30th because i'm doing 2 years this year so i'll be done with high school before i turn 16 :-D


----------



## wrasser

I am done with school, the the kids here start today Aug. 8th.


----------



## sonofbreeder

i would hate that :lol: we normaly start around the end of aug. in the south suburbs of chicago


----------



## fishfreaks

Thanks wrasser! done with school here for now in another year or two I want to start college. Around here, it depend on what school district you go to that decides when you start. i know one school district starts in a week, another after september first, and another the 3rd week of august. Funny thing is they all get out of school around the same week or two :-D Of course colleges are different!


----------



## fishfreaks

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Thanks... I'm hoping on that too... several days before my destination highschool in the US starts, I'll fly to the big US!
> So what's the time will you start school? Well I know some drop from Aug 8th to Sept 9th...


Do you know yet where you are going in the US Max?


----------



## fishfreaks

i was watching the today show this morning and they were saying that one school in georgia started their schoolyear July 25th! can you believe that? that is super early


----------



## mrmoby

Sucks to be you guys. I'd rather be stuck in the eyes with hot pokers than go back to school (grades 1- 12 anyway).


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Im going the 8th. But i dont mine...our schools a joke, so we just have fun basically. Plus we get a lot of breaks.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> Do you know yet where you are going in the US Max?


Not yet... when they inform me, I'll just pack up and get there... my gal went on last Thursday as her school started on Apr 8th in Prosper TX. My profiles are being worked on so that they'll find the best host-family for me... it's only the matter of time.


----------



## Lexus

September 7th, my second year of college


----------



## shev

sept first I think for me, not sure.


----------



## Guest

august 31...school used to start after labor day but they changed it this year for who knows why. sucks. first year of high school.


----------



## fish_doc

Hanging around with all you youngns rubbed off on me. I signed up for a couple classes that start Oct 3rd. My boss approved them so one more signature and work will pay for them.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Wish I was back in college, It has been 3 years since I graduated (college). How time flies. It was so much fun, bet having money is better than being broke. Wait I am broke, I spend way too much on fish.


----------



## wrasser

I believe they changed the school days due to changing the time zone a month early too.


----------



## wrasser

Congrats to fish_doc, and good luck


----------



## fish_doc

Thanks, Its been about 4 years since I took a class last. So it hasn't been real long. Last class was computer networking. These two deal with how to run specific computer programs.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Sounds cool! Someone somewhere needs it "D


----------



## Josh

I start August 29th i think, im goin to my second year of highschool....i just wanna get it done with, at least i dont gotta take anymore P.E. w00t lol.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

ScubaKid...your going to be a Freshman?! No way. High School is a blast. I love it.


----------



## fishfreaks

maxpayne_lhp said:


> My profiles are being worked on so that they'll find the best host-family for me... it's only the matter of time.


um, people with fishies!? lol


----------



## fishfreaks

AshleytheGreat said:


> ScubaKid...your going to be a Freshman?! No way. High School is a blast. I love it.


Yeah my freshman year was a blast


----------



## sonofbreeder

i went to regular high school for part of freshmen year it was fun but according to the school i have a attitude problem lol so all in all i got kicked out


----------



## Pareeeee

This feels weird. First year of NO SCHOOL for me


----------



## AshleytheGreat

haaha LUCKY!

I want to go to Grand Valley State University. I was there for a volleyball tourney and it was beautiful. I just dont know what I want to be tho.


----------



## BettaLover

Hey! I go to Grand Valley!!! :-D It is a pretty college. We start on the 29th of Aug. But I only have one semester till I'm done with college!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 *whoo hoo* Then I get to be a Nurse


----------



## Guest

i want to go to the University of Rhode Island. They have some of the best marine biology courses in the world there. Dr Robert Ballard (the guy that discovered the Titanic) teaches there.


----------



## fish_doc

MIT - actually that is a local joke. The community collage here is on a road named mulford. So we call it mulford institute of technology. MIT for short. Its actually called Rock Valley Collage.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

BettaLover... how do u like it there?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Scuba Kid... tell me how Marine Biology career is going in the US? I love that profession!  Just am afriad that the Embassy won't approve when I'm back to Vietnam to renew my VISA (cause that profession is so poor in Vietnam anyway)


----------



## malawi4me2

Public schools (K-12) here started Aug. 1st. I'll be a sophomore in college this semester, though, and I start on Aug. 22. My bofriend is a freshman at a different university, and he starts on the Aug. 15.


----------



## fish_doc

If they make fun of you for being tall just tell them if they dont knock it off you are going to block the sun and they will never see it again. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks

Haha thats great fish doc lol! it used to be that way for me babybaby until my freshman year they all sprouted. they didnt wanna play basketball of volleyball with me because i was the tallest.


----------



## Lydia

I started 11th grade last Monday. Blech. Actually I don't mind it because so far all my subjects are easy, lol.


----------



## IloveCichlids

Baby_Baby, I would not worry about the kids that make fun of you, Pretty soon, as yu get a little older, you will be having the last laugh.

On another note. I have been contemplating going back to school to start work on my masters degree. My company is shutting down, so I have an opportunity to do something different and one option I have is too pack my bags and go back to school. It all hinges upon if I can get a Grad assistantship.

By the way God is a ST. Louis Cardinal fan.


----------



## fish_doc

School joke:

Why were the teachers eyes crossed?


.



.



.



Because she couldn't control her pupils.


----------



## fishfreaks

lol that was funny fishdoc!


----------



## fish_doc

*A bribe for your professor*

A professor was giving a big test one day to his students. He handed out all of the tests and went back to his desk to wait. Once the test was over, the students all handed the tests back in. The professor noticed that one of the students had attached a $100 bill to his test with a note saying "A dollar per point." The next class the professor handed the tests back out. This student got back his test and $56 change.


----------



## fishfreaks

haha that sucks for the student but rocks for the professor!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Haha Good one. AHh Im so excited. The Woodward Cruise is slowly starting, Its not actually time but eveyone is bringing out their cars! Today I was out there and I sawww lets see....about 5 vipers, 1 Ford GT, A BUNCH of muscle cars, Many-many DSM with turbos and all, the other day there was a typhoon ( owe owe ) Many "Ballers" with low cars and 'Hawt' rimzzzzz. Some cars riding on airbags -- Some Monstaaa trucks with neons LOL. Oh oh! There was this Cobra Mustang with 41 flat screen tvs in it! I mean they were everythere, In the rims, bumper, sides, rearview mirrors, it was nuts. 

Im sure it it would have been better if i was riding with someone else. I was with this kid who has a dakota and is a total ricer. I mean he took off the exhaust to make it louder and today everyone put in a cool air intake made out of PVC. LMAO. Not to mention when we are driving he'll put the car in nuetral just to rev it. RETAARDDDD


----------



## Lexus

AshleytheGreat said:


> Haha Good one. AHh Im so excited. The Woodward Cruise is slowly starting, Its not actually time but eveyone is bringing out their cars! Today I was out there and I sawww lets see....about 5 vipers, 1 Ford GT, A BUNCH of muscle cars, Many-many DSM with turbos and all, the other day there was a typhoon ( owe owe ) Many "Ballers" with low cars and 'Hawt' rimzzzzz. Some cars riding on airbags -- Some Monstaaa trucks with neons LOL. Oh oh! There was this Cobra Mustang with 41 flat screen tvs in it! I mean they were everythere, In the rims, bumper, sides, rearview mirrors, it was nuts.
> 
> Im sure it it would have been better if i was riding with someone else. I was with this kid who has a dakota and is a total ricer. I mean he took off the exhaust to make it louder and today everyone put in a cool air intake made out of PVC. LMAO. Not to mention when we are driving he'll put the car in nuetral just to rev it. RETAARDDDD


how does that have anything to do with school?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

You know what, I though i was posting it in how is everyones summer going. Honest Mistake. Jeeezzz


----------



## fishfreaks

haha wow. I was just totally confused as to where that had come from...but now i understand since you said you ment to post it in how is everyones summer going. :-D


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Yeh o well. 2 bad. I went to orrientation yesterday. It was gay, all the kids who suck up to the teachers were there running the stands. It was pathetic, i wanted to throw something at them. I hate goodies. >:O


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

soon I'll be in the world of the stangers


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Baby_Baby you crack me up.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

wtf!?!? HA.


----------



## fish_doc

> you get the joke right?


Put plumbers out of business. Say no to crack. 

Just remember Your so tall that when you trip on a rock you hit your head on the moon. sorry we are suppose to give you short joke comebacks.

How about this. You are so short that when the mailman delivers mail under the door it hits you in the forhead.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Yeh lol, I get it. I thought you ment the other stuff.


----------



## Lydia

lmao fish_doc!!!! i gotta remember to tell that to my friend that is shorter than me, lol.


----------



## fish_doc

Your so short you pose for the man on top of trophies.


----------

